
The Most Damaging Tweet Ever - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/better-marketing/the-most-damaging-tweet-ever-abcf467b0158
======
14k12j41j211
Twitter is a platform for out-of-context, extremely condensed texts. Both
together is very difficult to handle. And many people just use Twitter when
they feel they have a stupid idea, kind of a platform competing for stupid
jokes.

Also, if you hear some comment like this in real life, do you set on a quest
to destroy that person's life? No, you got your own things to deal with.

In my perception, the US are very hype-driven. Someone from somewhere said
something. Everywhere: nothing. US: Media coverage. We have a president that
constantly tweets things way worse. Why worse? Because these words matter! The
author's "most damaging tweet ever" should not have mattered, to nobody. The
most severe consequence should have been the lack of likes.

~~~
ddrdrck_
> Also, if you hear some comment like this in real life, do you set on a quest
> to destroy that person's life? No, you got your own things to deal with.

This is so true. Internet pseudonymous avengers are a bane of their own

------
xyzal
I find the joke actually hilarious. While being funny in a Ricky Gervais way,
it is critical of stereotypical thinking at the same time.

~~~
jsilence
Same here.

------
smcleod
If you want to go deeper and learn a bit more about public shaming (from both
sides), I highly recommend Jon Ronson’s book (the audiobook is even better) -
‘And so you’ve been publicly shamed’ which is where a lot for he details in
this article are sourced from.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/So_You%27ve_Been_Publicly_Sham...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/So_You%27ve_Been_Publicly_Shamed)

------
rvz
Well I’ve seen worse, but then on Twitter there are those who are extremely
politically correct and just see jokes like this as an ‘attack’ or somewhat
‘offensive’ and there are those who see this as: Meh, another silly tweet, who
cares.

This probably serves as the blueprint example for SJWs and the like on how to
cancel and arrest someone on suspicion of wrong-think or jokes like this which
I can imagine that it must be really exhausting and boring for them to do.

------
birdyrooster
Considering all demographics use Twitter and its not really novel that
tweeting something idiotic can lead to your censure, why is this on Hacker
News?

~~~
doublesCs
Wondering the same thing.

Last few times I've seen someone ask "why is this on HN?" the answer is
invariably "well HN isn't just about coding, anything that is interesting is
acceptable", followed by a link to HN guidelines.

So I guess someone found this interesting?

The worst part is that to be on the third page it must have received a
significant number of upvotes. So seemingly a lot of the HN users agree this
is interesting.

------
rakstrooper
people should be able to sue the persons involved in ruining their life for a
tweet or twitter or any platform should give coverage for free speech, dont
like it dont read. simple

------
flippinburgers
Twitter is primarily a dumpster fire.

